# Whirring/Grinding Case Fan



## LaytonJnr (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

One of my fans (the stock 140mm) in my Phantom 410 has started to make whirring and/or grinding noise. It seems to be pretty intermittent, and I am yet to find a pattern. The only time I've heard that kind of noise before was on a pretty old 80mm fan, which was due to the bearings. I'd be surprised if it was related to this, as the case fan is less than a year old.

It doesn't bother me too much as its fairly irregular, but it doesn't sound that good - if there's a fix for it, that would be great. I know I could always replace the fan if need be.

Any ideas?

Layton


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Clean it thoroughly. If it continues replace or try it on another power connector.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2014)

Just replace it. you can get some cheap ass Yate Loon fans off ebay for a few quid. I have a  230mm fan thats been clicking since last year but I could never be arsed to replace it - It just keeps working


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 22, 2014)

just check does it spins right? maybe the oil dries or the metal just touching so it sounds like that

if it sounds bad just replace it since fans are easy to buy from local shop


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 23, 2014)

pull the fan out remove the sticker and or plug on the back of it and put some light grade oil in there


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 31, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hello,
> 
> One of my fans (the stock 140mm) in my Phantom 410 has started to make whirring and/or grinding noise. It seems to be pretty intermittent, and I am yet to find a pattern. The only time I've heard that kind of noise before was on a pretty old 80mm fan, which was due to the bearings. I'd be surprised if it was related to this, as the case fan is less than a year old.
> 
> ...


was a bit hard to find... someone should have stickied this.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ow-to-succesfully-perform-fan-surgery.131473/

anyway sometimes dirt gets on and makes the fan unbalanced, making the bearing grind.
also sometimes obstruction in the airflow results in a reaction force on the fan bearings which make a grinding noise.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2014)

If the chassis is less than a year old, that fan is covered in the warranty for the chassis. Get in touch with NZXT and get it replaced.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Nov 6, 2014)

So I have an update, but before that, thanks for all the suggestions 

I contacted both the retailer and NZXT to see what they could do. The retailer decided to try and escape helping me, but I had much better luck with NZXT, who are shipping me a replacement fan as I speak. Excellent customer service.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 6, 2014)

NZXT is good with these things. My NZXT case fan might actually be on the go itself, but it's been 24/7 100% for almost 8 months now. Maybe they don't have the best fans but they're good at replacing them.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 6, 2014)

indeed! i am a fan of them too! the guardian cabinet i bought had a faulty temp sensor and i asked the retailer for help and they contacted nzxt and they shipped me a new temp display section 
retailer was nice too since i am known in my city's pc community lol.


LaytonJnr said:


> So I have an update, but before that, thanks for all the suggestions
> 
> I contacted both the retailer and NZXT to see what they could do. The retailer decided to try and escape helping me, but I had much better luck with NZXT, who are shipping me a replacement fan as I speak. Excellent customer service.


----------

